# Transmission Flash Question



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I haven't noticed it since I purchased my Trifecta tune, but I can't speak for the factory update. Glad to hear it's doing better for you though!


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Get the trifecta tune if you can afford it. The low end torque will blow your mind and the shifts will be more economical.


----------



## DMac1988 (Oct 3, 2011)

well i had that problem b4 myself.....after about my first oil change at 6000km. my shifting was harder, when i placed car into reverse...baby would kick hard and take about 4secs just to start reversing. and since car is shifttronic....or w.e its called. when in the manual mode, when i shift it would skip gear 2 or 3 and jump from 1 to 3. or 2 to 4. service said car does that to safe gas if it uses to much. but anyways. i went in, dude said engine had a update. n im pissed. my car feels like it takes so much longer to speed up....feels like its weak.....slow..........crap sadly to say....but w.e ill have to get something installed to change that...and whats a trifecta tune?


----------

